

Github down - st3fan

It is not just down. It is completely down. There does not seem to be a http server running even. I just get a connection refused.<p>Anyone know what happened? Migration issues?
======
telemachos
In the event of complete down-itude, they have a page with advice (which I was
able to reach while they were down):

<http://github.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/down.html>

I can't say how current the advice is or how well it works, since shortly
after I found it, they came back up.

~~~
messel
Hey that's kindof a cool failsafe. Maybe a good idea to have some redundancy
in our web services. As in some functionality, vs. no functionality.

------
ionfish
Connectivity problems between their front- and backend servers.

<http://twitter.com/github/status/4835070431>

<http://twitter.com/github/status/4835640473>

